# Not listening & rolling on her back... :|



## AshleyR (Sep 4, 2008)

Our 4 month old puppy has decided recently that she doesn't want to listen AT ALL anymore. I posted a few days ago that she would only listen when we have a treat, but we're noticing in the last few days she won't even do that! 

She has a tendancy to roll on her back and be difficult. When she gets out of the yard and we have to catch her, she will roll around so that we can't get a hold of her, and when she knows she is about to go in her crate for a time out, she will roll on her back making it hard for us to get a hold of her. Pretty much any time we need to physically move her and she doesn't "feel" like it, she will roll on her back and wiggle.

She's getting heavy now (almost 40 lbs) and as she continues to grow it's going to be very hard to just pick her up (like we've been doing when she rolls on her back). We want to get her out of this habit so that it is not an even bigger problem when she is too big to pick up.

Another thing - when she rolls on her back she often bites at us too when we're trying to get her back up/pick her up.

Anyone know how to get her out of this??


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

I read a book called - The 10-Minute Retriever: How to Make an Obedient and Enthusiastic Gun Dog in 10 Minutes a Day.

They talked briefly about this. Basically they talked about how difficult it is to train dogs that do this. As it is next to impossible to make a dog do anything from this position. However they did say that when you do get these dogs trained they are some of the best performers.

Sorry I don't have anything else for you. Good luck.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

I remember Rusty doing the exact same thing. He sometimes still does outside when he knows he's going to get called in. They can be so silly sometimes. She'll grow out of it. Try practicing "come" on a long lead.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Rolling on the back is a sign of submission. The more you physically make her get on her feet, the more she will roll on her back when you approach her. She knows you aren't happy and is trying to appease you. The better way to get her on her feet when she does that is to lure her with a treat.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What would she do if you walked away? Will she follow you? Are you using her crate as a "time out" for you, or as a positive "time out" for her. The crate shouldn't be used as a punishment. I do remember needing a "time out" from Shadow when he was a pup, but I always made sure when he was going to his crate so I could have a break, that he didn't relate it to anything negative.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady does this sometimes when we are leaving to go to work in the morning and he does not want to come in the house. He will stay in that position FOREVER!

He first started to do this at 9 months, I brought him back to obedience school so he would know we are the boss. Now he doesn't do it as often, but every once in while he will. I have tried everything to coax him. Now I just pull him back on his feet, I sternly say " I am the boss, not you!" I have pulled many of my muscles doing this.


----------



## AshleyR (Sep 4, 2008)

Kimm said:


> What would she do if you walked away? Will she follow you? Are you using her crate as a "time out" for you, or as a positive "time out" for her. The crate shouldn't be used as a punishment. I do remember needing a "time out" from Shadow when he was a pup, but I always made sure when he was going to his crate so I could have a break, that he didn't relate it to anything negative.


Thanks for the comment! When we give her a time out it is usually when we need a break from her. We don't punish her in the crate (she loves her crate because we've always made it a "HAPPY PLACE!!   "). Sometimes we will put her in it for a few minutes if she is being a pain in the butt and we need some quiet time. She doesn't mind it and she's never in a "time out" for more than 10 minutes or so.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds like she is working on training, you.. lol.. They are such clever little boogers. In this case I would change things up a bit. If it isn't working stop using it! RIght? Maybe use a store bought whistle.. or different command for " come ". Make it always happy. Start with blowing it and running backwards.. Give a reward. Stay up beat and make yourself sound happy. Hide, lay on the ground, etc. They usually can't stay away from a good time. Don't let it signal the end of play time. Practice through out the day.. Call, reward, release. I still treat for a good recall. My dogs will bound to me when I call. Go back to treats, and add life rewards to the mix and a squeaky toy. You are making habits. They usually love " goofy praise " too.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Wilson used to do this (and sometimes does when he's really being a brat). Our instructor told us a few things that have helped. First of all, if we're getting ready to go out for fun and he pulls this, simply have everyone in the house go out and have a lot of noisy fun. Make it very obvious that everybody had fun but him. If you're out with him (off leash) and he decides to pull this, everybody go back inside and leave him out there for a bit. This is all assuming that you have the time to do it. The other way out is to simply, calmly, clip on his leash and start walking. You really won't have to pull him along very far before he gets the message that you mean business. Wilson also went through a period of not wanting to go into his crate when he was almost too big for me to do anything about it. Notice I said "almost". Even though he was pretty big at this point, I would push, pull, drag and carry him over to his crate and then shove him into it. Once he was in there, I'd throw a party, like he'd just done the most incredible thing on earth. After a few weeks, he was running into his crate at bedtime.

I know some Goldens are soft, easy creatures (I've got one of those, too), who don't need these measures, but Wilson is not only super sweet and smart, but one of the most stubborn, hard-headed creatures on God's green earth. Sounds like your baby may be a bit the same.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow does this sometimes when we about to go out in the car. When I am holding her car harness she will wiggle on her back so I can't put it on her. She isn't a huge fan of the car, just tolerates it. I think she finds it too boring!

I ignore her and put Diesel's harness on and make a fuss of him. If she is still acting like a fool then I will take Diesel out to the car and leave her on her own. By the time I come to fetch her she is ready to have her harness put on.

She does seem to be growing out of it lately.


----------

